

Beyond the PHP mountain - Stamy
http://juokaz.com/blog/beyond-the-php-mountain.html

======
stephenr
> Now I can have a production-ready Node.js stack after 5 minutes on
> StackOverflow

The only 5 minute task that is likely to result in an actual "production
ready" environment, is making/buying a cup of coffee.

This sums up my beef with what appears to be a reasonably popular
interpretation of the term "dev ops".

People always claim that developers should have more hands-on involvement in
managing servers.

In theory that's fine, but the problem is, they generally don't tend to
appreciate that sysadmin/server management/call-it-what-you-will is not just 2
lines of shell commands copy-pasted from stack overflow.

------
dkopi
While true that some languages (and supporting open source modules) are better
at certain tasks than other, I believe the real reason people want "one
language to rule them all" is reduce the loss in productivity due to context
switching between languages.

Try going back and forth between langauges when you have an app in Java/Obj-C,
high performance native code in C++, a backend server written in python/php
and an admin dashboard written in Javascript.

